# Made a Set of Spoke Shaves



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am finished my pen turning till fall now, back to furniture.

Awhile ago I bought a couple of Lee Valley spoke shave kits.  They make a large and a small kit, so I made a pair.

I chose some curly claro walnut for my shave bodies.






These were fun to make, the wood is a matched pair from a cut off from some pepper mills I am about to make.





The sole plates that came in the kit were brass, I thought replacing them with some rosewood looked better.





The finish is three coast of shellac followed by a carnauba wax application with my Beal buffing system.





It was fun to make some tools that fit my hands, shaping the handles with rasps and files was a very satisfying process.  I think I will make another set with radiused soles.

I am taking a Windor Stool class in a few weeks, they should get a good work out then!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 14, 2007)

Very Nice! it must be very satisfing working with tools you made yourself.


----------



## angboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Well Jim maybe the problem is that I'm not a man... I can't figure out how these would be used! But in the top picture, they look like some sort of cute little parent and child alien type "thing"...

But seriously, aside from the fact that I wouldn't know how to use one, they do look nice! Nice wood and curves and finish!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow! Nice looking spoke shaves! You could sell those easily for good money. I have several "manufactured" spoke shaves but nothing as good looking as that!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Well Jim maybe the problem is that I'm not a man... I can't figure out how these would be used! But in the top picture, they look like some sort of cute little parent and child alien type "thing"...
> 
> But seriously, aside from the fact that I wouldn't know how to use one, they do look nice! Nice wood and curves and finish!



Well They are used for shaping wood, it has a high angle blade that makes it very easy to use.  Commonly used by Windsor chair makers, the kits allow you to make the shave body to suit the application, be it a flat edge you are trying to create or shaping a curved surface with a radiused sole.

This is a picture of a student in a class of mine, this is the first one he ever made.


----------



## angboy (Apr 14, 2007)

OK, well I'm embarrassed to admit that I (really, seriously) thought they were used somehow for shaving your face- that's why I thought I was at a disadvantage not being a man! Wow, I was way off!!!! The way that guy's going at it, I don't think I'd want him shaving someone's skin with this! (Thanks for the education- I learned something!)


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />OK, well I'm embarrassed to admit that I (really, seriously) thought they were used somehow for shaving your face- that's why I thought I was at a disadvantage not being a man! Wow, I was way off!!!! The way that guy's going at it, I don't think I'd want him shaving someone's skin with this! (Thanks for the education- I learned something!)



[] Your sincerity and innocence has brought a smile to my faceâ€¦ I am glad you saw how it can be used,  I am sure when the blade is sharp it will cut hair from my forearm.[:0]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 14, 2007)

[] I just happen to have this antique cannon barrel that I made a not-so-good carrige for. To make a good carriage, I really need some decent wheels with....uh...spokes. [][]
Beautifuly made tools there.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 16, 2007)

Jim,
I saw these on WOW earlier today.  Beautiful work, as usual!!  I do  find it rather interesting that you, JIM, are making a spokeSHAVER.....[}]  

I just couldn't resist..... []


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 16, 2007)

They look awesome.  Feel free to send a set my way!  I love shaping, sanding, carving, and using home-made tools![]


----------



## darbytee (Apr 16, 2007)

I am continually in awe of your craftsmanship Jim. Beautiful work.


----------



## rtgleck (Apr 18, 2007)

Jim those are amazing.  You don't happen to know if Lee Valley still sells those kit's.  I'd love to try one.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtgleck_
> <br />Jim those are amazing.  You don't happen to know if Lee Valley still sells those kit's.  I'd love to try one.



Hi Randy,

Indeed they do, two sizes...[]


----------

